# SRAM and Italian thread BB shells???



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

What is the deal here??
I am looking to perhaps use SRAM Rival on my Colnago Master Olympic which hass an Italian thread BB shell but have not found anything that suggests that the BB cups are available for this.

Anyone know whether they are available???


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

It appears that you will have to order the crankset, which will come with an ENG bottom bracket then have to order a ITL bottom bracket. From QBP, which is the largest bike distro in the US, you will need to order part number CR2153 which is the ITL GigaPipe BB from Truvativ.

Good luck with this one.

Rich


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

cx_fan said:


> It appears that you will have to order the crankset, which will come with an ENG bottom bracket then have to order a ITL bottom bracket. From QBP, which is the largest bike distro in the US, you will need to order part number CR2153 which is the ITL GigaPipe BB from Truvativ.
> 
> Good luck with this one.
> 
> Rich


Hmmmm, by the time I spend the extra $ on this I may as well buy Campag.
I am in Australia so it may not be as simple as you may think either.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Just get your local bike shop to order it in from Monza Imports. That's what I did with a Force part this week. They seem to have everything in stock.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I actually find it bizarre that SRAM does not just offer the different BB's as part of the cranksets.
Shimano, Campag and others seem to be able to do this over here.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Go to the Service link on the Sram website:

http://willyoumaketheleap.com/ 

Check out the Technical Video on Cranksets and BB's. They state that the GXP BB is available in Italian threading.

You should be able to order that way. Good luck, mate.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Please let me know how the bb builds up in italian vs. english. I too have a new Fondriest frameset that requires italian. I had some issues within the first few rides, and retightening the crankbolt stopped the creaking, and loosening crankbolt. I bought a new truvativ gxp bb for $41 US after shipping. I should recieve it midweek, and I cannot WAIT!


----------

